# Device probe issue (keeps rebooting) v.7.2



## Grubsnik (Sep 30, 2009)

Whenever i boot from a FreeBSD cd, the device probe encounters a problem, and then reboots the system.

Most notably it seems to hang for a while (timing out I presume), before these lines:

```
uhub0: device problem(timeout) disabling port 3
panic: ohci_add_done at (some memory address)
cannot dump, no dump device defined
Rebooting in 15 seconds, press any key on console to abort
```

At this point, the keyboard isn't responsive any longer, so i can't get it to stop rebooting, (which means some of the probe text is based from memory, since i get 15 seconds to note down stuff, for every 2 mins of loading screen).

Anyone know what is going on, and how i can get it to stop rebooting all the time, and instead let me get on with installing?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 30, 2009)

What exactly is hanging before this message is displayed?

Try disabling USB/legacy support in the BIOS.

ACPI loads just before PCI and USB probes, so you could also try booting with ACPI disabled (from the loader menu).


----------



## Grubsnik (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, that got me past the infinite reboot loop.

Now i'm stuck at:

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider md0 is ufsid/49faae8a8342179f.
Mounting root from ufs:/dev/md0c
/stand/sysinstall running as init on vty0
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49faae8a8342179f removed.
```

Basically, nothing seems to happen from this point onwards. No disc or cd activity. Keyboard stops responding. 

Was using a USB keyboard, but plugged a ps2 converter on it, just to check if it was waiting for keyboard input, just after i had disabled usb. Still no go.


----------



## Rui (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello

I'm experiencing the exact same problem, have you managed to solve it already?


----------



## Grubsnik (Oct 13, 2009)

No, i'm still stuck there sadly.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 13, 2009)

Could you try an 8.0 RC?


----------



## Rui (Oct 13, 2009)

It's happening to me with 8.0 RC1


----------



## Beastie (Oct 13, 2009)

Notify the developers.


----------

